# Just say yes or tell me what i need.



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

b14...

kyb agx Struts/Shocks 
tein s tech 1.5 drop all around



k?
AND, is it going to look like the picture on the s tech(yes i have 17")
www.tein.com/ti/img/kp162.jpg


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

h8stoplights said:


> b14...
> 
> kyb agx Struts/Shocks
> tein s tech 1.5 drop all around
> ...


good setup, drop similar to pic you showed especially with 17's


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

how much would a set up like that cost?


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

Shop around, the cheapest im looking at is 700-800 the s-techs are only 150 shipped on ebay and kybs are 150 front 138 back x2


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

h8stoplights said:


> Shop around, the cheapest im looking at is 700-800 the s-techs are only 150 shipped on ebay and kybs are 150 front 138 back x2


 and that would be all I need to safely drop my car? I'm not looking for something good for drifting or racing just a comfortable ride for a daily driver


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Shorter Bumpstops & Rear Shock Mounts from Andreas Miko.

+ DustCovers, you can get them at Autozone for a few Bucks a piece.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That is lower than 1.5" all around. If you are spending that much just get the Tein basics. They are hard to beat for the $$$.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wes is right. dont think they suck because they arnt adjustable. it makes things so much nicer when they come prevalved for the spring rate. i wish mine had come that way. and it comes with bump stops and preassembled. so its a simple bolt in affair.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that's the tein basic dampers then? I can get them for about $850 shipped and besides getting a realignment it's a simple bolt on?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it sure is. it goes like this. take off your wheels. now all you have to do is take off the 2 bolts per corner that attach the shock to the nuckle, now remove the 3 nuts on top of the strut towers and your done! if you really want to get into it, get a tap and die set and clean off all the hardware that you have removed and put a light film of anti seize on it to keep corrosion and rust off. then get an alignment and enjoy. :cheers: 

unless your dead set on alot of auto-x or even road racing <NOT steer racing) there is absolutly no need for bound/rebound adjustments......just gets confusing.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nope just want to have a decent ride without the huge wheel gaps


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> nope just want to have a decent ride without the huge wheel gaps


tein basics will be you BEST bet, least amount of fuss, and best price i can garuntee it. you only have the adjustment where YOU want it........the height.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sweet thanks bro.been alot of help

somebody give that man some rep lol


----------

